

Review HN submission not showing up - ankeshk

(Not sure if this is the right place to post this or not... but don't have PG's email id. So posting here to see if he or some other mod could check this out and let me know what went wrong...)<p>I had made a review HN submissions in the hopes that a few folks would check my startup out. And give me their opinion about it.<p>But for some reason, I can only see the submission when I'm logged in. If I'm logged out, or if I ask my friend to check it out - it shows up as a blank page.<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2484650<p>The submission does not show up on the New page either.<p>I'm not a new user.  And this is not a spam either.  Can you please let me know what I seem to be doing wrong?  Thanks.
======
allenbrunson
yep, your submission is dead. most of your submissions are going through okay,
so i'll bet your domain is on the blacklist. to be fair, it does look pretty
spammy.

pg frowns on people making meta posts like this. you should email him to see
if he'll take your domain off the blacklist. he responds pretty quickly. i
myself have gotten a couple of emails from him over the years.

i don't feel it is my place to give out his email address, but i think you can
google it up pretty quickly, if you try. he has also posted it here many
times, in response to queries.

